# Hawaii Reviews for July 2007



## billhall (Jul 3, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for July 2007


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      08/26/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Margarita Luis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2007)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   06/16/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach  
Reviewer:   Marc & Nicole Lacey​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2007)

*Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 6-32-07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 8/26/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu (Sunterra - (was Embassy Poipu) 
Reviewer:   Richard/ Norine Rishko​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2007)

*Mauna Loa Village, Big Island,   7/16/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   Spada Liz & Salvatore Spada Wolf​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 5, 2007)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy (Shell Vacations) 
Reviewer:   Kevin & Barb Steffens​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 5, 2007)

*Kona Coast Resort I,Big Island*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort I 
Reviewer:   Kevin & Barb Steffens​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 5, 2007)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  06/16/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
Reviewer:   David and Leslie Hersh​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 6, 2007)

*Fairfield Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 06/17/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Cody Kutac​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 9, 2007)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village (Shell), Big Island, 2/5/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village (Shell) 
Reviewer:  Marie Seufert​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 7/06/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Mark Perry                   Updated with new pictures!​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  6/22/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Eric Pamela Marquez​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/17/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Bill & Lynn Hall                   Includes new pictures!​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 15, 2007)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 6/23/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   James & Ein Lee​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 15, 2007)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  6/30/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Will Short​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 15, 2007)

*Point at Poipu (Sunterra former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 4/14/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu (Sunterra - (was Embassy Poipu) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]                      Includes new pictures!​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 4/21/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]                   Includes new pictures!​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 17, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   7/07/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Andy Scarborough​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 17, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   7/01/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2007)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu,  7/04/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club  
Reviewer:   Bill & Sandra Vackner​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2007)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  6/30/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  6/23/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2007)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       7/07/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu, 1/29/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village  
Reviewer:   Tamara & Ken Fehling​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower, Oahu, 2/06/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower  
Reviewer:   Tamara & Ken Fehling​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2007)

*Kuhio Banyan, Oahu, 7/07/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kuhio Banyan Club 
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2007)

*Kona Islander Vacation Club, Big Island, 6/30/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Islander Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: BIg Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2007)

*Cliffs Club,  Kauai,    7/07/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


The Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   Dave McQuillan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hilton at the Kalia Tower, Oahu, 7/15/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower  
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 25, 2007)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   07/14/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach  
Reviewer:   Dave McQuillan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 25, 2007)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      01/27/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


PAHIO at the Shearwater 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 28, 2007)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 4/3/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Matt Okamoto​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

